# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Presentan el primer producto orgánico del mundo para controlar la varroa

## Polinizaciones

*Presentan el primer producto orgánico del mundo para controlar la varroa*Jueves, 28 Agosto 2014 - 12:00am   BIOSEGURIDAD       Se trata de *Aluen CAP*, un *acaricida* que elimina el *95% de los parásitos* de la principal* plaga apícola*. De bajo costo y nulo impacto ambiental, es altamente eficiente y no genera resistencia ni afecta a las abejas.     Una de las mayores amenazas para la*actividad apícola* mundial es la varroa, un* ácaro que parasita la abeja Apis mellifera L.* en estadíos juveniles y adultos, y afecta su supervivencia. A fin de prescindir del uso de productos sintéticos que afectan el medio ambiente, promotores asesores de*Cambio Rural del INTA* nucleados en la Cooperativa de Trabajo Apícola Pampero Ltda desarrollaron un acaricida orgánico de uso apícola llamado *Aluen CAP* para controlar la principal plaga de la apicultura mundial. Elián Tourn técnico de Cambio Rural del* INTA Bordenave*, Buenos Aires destacó las propiedades de la formulación orgánica llamada Aluen CAP: Es la única que existe en el mundo, con una eficiencia del 95% con una sola aplicación y de bajo costo aún en colonias con gran desarrollo de cría. Además, indicó que el acaricida, de origen natural, no contamina la miel ni tiene restricciones ambientales y tampoco genera resistencia, lo que permite prescindir de la aplicación de productos sintéticos sin perder potencial productivo. En referencia a los acaricidas de síntesis, Tourn explicó que su uso intensivo fue efectivo en los inicios de la varroa pero generó resistencia en el parásito y dejaba residuos en la cera y en la miel. A su vez, detalló, que esto produjo desconfianza en los productores apícolas quienes comenzaron a utilizar medicamentos artesanales elaborados sin sustento teórico. Este logro permitirá que los 33 mil apicultores del país de los cuales el 70 % son pequeños y medianos con menos de 500 colmenas puedan controlar la principal plaga de la apicultura mundial. Asimismo, por tratarse de un tratamiento orgánico, Tourn aseguró que habilita la posibilidad de comercializar un producto diferenciado con respaldo de trazabilidad y calidad, lo que mejoraría sustancialmente el valor comercial del producto y las oportunidades de negocios. *Cómo funciona* La formulación de los tratamientos es un desarrollo reciente basado en ácido oxálico y es la única de origen *orgánico* efectiva en colmenas con gran desarrollo de cría y sin restricciones ambientales. Como no requiere que las abejas lo consuman detalló Tourn se evita su intoxicación. Además, reduce de 5 a 1 las visitas necesarias para su aplicación y, en consecuencia, se disminuye en un 20% el consumo de combustible fósil en la producción apícola. Esta alternativa de control surgió del trabajo interdisciplinario de los miembros de la *Cooperativa de Trabajo Apícola Pampero Limitada* junto al programa Cambio Rural y formada por los técnicos de INTA Bordenave. Asimismo, participaron el Laboratorio de Estudios Apícolas de la Universidad Nacional del Sur y el Laboratorio de Artrópodos de la Universidad Nacional de Mar del Plata. *INTA Bordenave*  www.polinizaciones.com    Temas similares: Argentina: la varroa tiene un nuevo enemigo Artículo: Perú tiene potencial para ser el principal exportador de cacao orgánico en el mundo Artículo: Se espera que seis pueblos se inscriban en primer año de programa De mi Tierra, Un Producto Cacao orgánico del Alto Huallaga como el mejor del mundo Perú es el primer exportador de café orgánico en el mundo gracias a zonificación ecológica

----------

